# Sacando Voltaje del puerto Paralelo



## Kaylus (May 2, 2011)

Hola, hago la pregunta por que no encontré algún tema en le foro que me la aclarara de forma eficaz (perdón)

estoy en el segundo cuatrimestre de electrónica y mi maestro nos dejo hacer un programa que saque los números del 1 al 10 en el puerto paralelo conectado a 2 TTL 47 que van a sus respectivos display de 7 segmentos.

ya hice el programa, hice el cable y todo, solo que tengo que conectar el VCC aparte, el GND lo puedo tomar del mismo puerto paralelo, pero el VCC lo quiero tomar de allí mismo para alimentar mi protoboard.

Tengo ocupadas las salidas del 2 al 9 del puerto paralelo, del 18 al 25 son salidas de GND, me quedan libres del 10 al 17 que son las de entrada y control...







hay alguna forma de tomar un VCC aparte?


les agradezco mucho su ayuda y disculpen si duplique algún tema, pero no encontré la respueta... 

Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2011)

Kaylus dijo:


> hay alguna forma de tomar un VCC aparte?


Si pensás en alimentar circuitos variados te conviene agregar un par de conectores en el gabinete de la PC y cablearle los +12,+5,+3.3,GND,-5,-12 de la fuente.

Si es una notebook, conformate con los 5V del USB.


----------



## Kaylus (May 2, 2011)

es una desktop, del mismo puerto no puedo tomar el VCC que no sean los pines 2 al 9? pensaba tomarlos del pin 14 que es de salida


----------



## Eduardo (May 2, 2011)

Kaylus dijo:


> es una desktop, del mismo puerto no puedo tomar el VCC que no sean los pines 2 al 9? pensaba tomarlos del pin 14 que es de salida


No sé si te entiendo.
Vos querés poner en nivel alto el pin14 y usarlo alimentación ? 
Esas salidas son TTL, la norma no les exige ni llegar a 5V ni entregar (source current) mas que una miseria de corriente.  Lo que puedas sacarle variará de una mother a otra.

Si querés salir de dudas, cargala con una resistencia y medí la tensión que tenés, y ponete contento te alcanza para encender un led.


----------



## Kaylus (May 2, 2011)

ya lo hice, tienes toda la razón, no llega ni a 1.3v, no me queda de otra que usar una fuente externa. gracias por la ayuda... 


saludos


----------

